# Camphor Burl Zen Rollerball



## Karl_99 (Oct 6, 2016)

Here is a Zen rollerball wrapped in some beautiful Camphor Burl. I planned to make the pen with Thuya Burl and grabbed this blank. Upon cutting and turning it, I think it is Camphor Burl based on the smell.
It had a Vicks Vapo Rub smell instead of a spicy one.

I think the blank is more beautiful than Thuya Burl due to the chatoyance.

Does anyone know where I can get more blanks like this?
Thank you

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 6, 2016)

very nice 
I'm a little biased towards Thuya Burl and how much I love how it looks when finished, but if you were going to get confused, Camphor Burl is an excellent species to do so

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 6, 2016)

Karl_99 said:


> Here is a Zen rollerball wrapped in some beautiful Camphor Burl. I planned to make the pen with Thuya Burl and grabbed this blank. Upon cutting and turning it, I think it is Camphor Burl based on the smell.
> It had a Vicks Vapo Rub smell instead of a spicy one.
> 
> I think the blank is more beautiful than Thuya Burl due to the chatoyance.
> ...




I got a few!! What you have to trade?


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 6, 2016)

Did you get it from the pen box swap??  I think I put one in there.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 6, 2016)

I did get a blank in the pen box swap, but this was not it.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 6, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I got a few!! What you have to trade?


Have a lot of pen blanks...what kinds do you like or are interested in getting?


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 6, 2016)

Karl_99 said:


> Have a lot of pen blanks...what kinds do you like or are interested in getting?




Have to think about it. I'll check my stock tomorrow if I'm still alive after the storm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 7, 2016)

Great looking piece of timber.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 7, 2016)

I didn't have time to look today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice Karl....real nice.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 12, 2016)

@Karl_99 My camphor burl stock is low so I can't help you out with any now.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 12, 2016)

@Spinartist No worries...thanks for checking


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 10, 2016)

Karl_99 said:


> @Spinartist No worries...thanks for checking




Karl,

Found another primo camphor burl chunk I'd forgotten about. As good or better than the one in your pict.
What size blank do you need? I can get at least 8 Wall St. II blanks from the best part of this burl. Your Zen pen takes a longer blank.
Got some killer curly camphor too!! 
Starting a 3 day show in morning so I'll be busy all weekend $$$$.

Lee


----------

